
$175mn fraud by Chinese companies in India - poloolop
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/enforcement-directorate-freezes-bank-accounts-after-firms-found-running-chinese-betting-apps-2287408
======
poloolop
Arrested Chinese national says he is only a translator, when the person was
listed as the CEO.

